
Calculate the cost of a DDOS attack - e-sushi
https://www.helpnetsecurity.com/2016/04/04/ddos-downtime-calculator/
======
sokoloff
"To use the DDoS Downtime Calculator, simply visit the calculator page and
answer six short questions about your organization and its existing security
measures."

And give an email address for them to deliver the key results that couldn't
possibly be delivered right on the web site itself...

I'd recommend against detailing your existing organization and security
measures on a webform that can be trivially associated with your work email
address. The very best that will happen is that you'll get a bunch of sales
information into your inbox.

~~~
dsr_
For what it's worth, I answered accurately (except for my email address) and
was told that we had a FALSE% chance of suffering a DDOS attack.

Needs some work.

~~~
sokoloff
It needs work only if the intent is to provide an accurate estimate.

Since the more likely intent for the tool is to generate inbound marketing
leads from potential customers, ideally those less than fully clueful, I
suspect it's "WONTFIX: working as designed".

